# Help please



## Jurce (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm planning to open the coffee shop. I've been working on it for about 2 years. I found the perfect place already and planning to make an offer. However, before renting the place, I have contacted the local council and was told to provide all the relevant documentation (please see below). Could someone help me with the below or give some advice. Not sure where to start









a detailed scale plan of the (proposed) establishment showing the location of rooms and other areas to be used for the storage and processing of raw materials, product and waste, and the layout of facilities and equipment

a description of the (proposed) food safety management system based on HACCP principles

a description of the (proposed) establishment and equipment maintenance arrangements

a description of the (proposed) establishment, equipment, and transport cleaning arrangements

a description of the (proposed) waste collection and disposal arrangements

a description of the (proposed) water supply

a description of the (proposed) water supply quality testing arrangements

a description of the (proposed) arrangements for product testing

a description of the (proposed) pest control arrangements

a description of the (proposed) monitoring arrangements for staff health

a description of the (proposed) staff hygiene training arrangements

a description of the (proposed) arrangements for record keeping

a description of the (proposed) arrangements for applying the identification mark to product packaging or wrapping.

Many thanks.

Jurce


----------



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Jurce

I'm in the process of planning my own coffee shop too and sound like I'm at a similar stage. I've spoken to my local council who've been pretty helpful so far.

Does the property you're going for already have Class 3 use or do you need to obtain planning permission for a change from, say, Retail use?


----------



## Jurce (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi bdt,

It's a Class 1. My local council is not helpful at all. I was told to provide the documentation and then Council would decide if it's ok to open the coffee shop.Do you need to provide any of the above documentation?


----------



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

They haven't asked for it yet but I did stress that it was only a tentative enquiry at this stage.

My understanding is that the council's Planning Dept check that any proposed change in use complies with their various policies. The 3 that they said would be relevant was their District policy (just checking that the proposed change in use doesn't contradict how they see they area developing), another policy which I forget the name of but was basically to do with Smell and Noise pollution as the property adjoined residential property (they say the Environmental Health Dept ultimately have the say on this but again didn't anticipate a major problem) and they also said, as it's an old building, that any exterior changes be "sympathetic towards the traditional look of the bulding" which I don't expect to be a problem as it's painted very brightly at the moment and if anything I'd be toning it down quite a bit.

Presuming this was a written or email communication, I'd just give them a ring and ask if they can elaborate and maybe give you some pointers of who you can speak to.

Any structural changes (adding toilets, etc) will require a building warrant so you'll need an architect to submit detailed drawings of the proposed changes. Again, the council have invited me down for a meeting with the architect to discuss things in principal before I start racking up architects fees for something that's possibly a non-starter.


----------

